# Whey Low Thread 2



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I know one person was testing this sugar but has anyone else given it a try and what have you found? Did you try the type D against the regular whey low and what have you found. Pretty expensive stuff $25 for 5 lbs.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Whey low is fructose based. Fructose is low glycemic because it is processed by the liver. Unfortunately that's it's only good trait. Fructose has been linked to a host of health problems including raised triglycerides, increased insulin resistance (a precursor to diabetes) and weight gain. If you have diabetes and/ or if you're attempting to lose weight, you don't want to be consuming fructose in any form.

Because fructose is low glycemic, a blood test is worthless for judging whey low. It's not going to spike your blood sugar. What it will do will be a whole lot worse.

Here are a few studies that delve into the dangers of fructose:

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/72/5/1128
http://www.drkaslow.com/html/fructose.html
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/89/6/2963
http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/25/1/148...
http://wilstar.com/lowcarb/fructose.htm


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

and Splender, how does that rate?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Splenda has been tested thoroughly and proven to be safe. At least, so far it has- it hasn't been around for that many years, so long term impact is a bit up in the air. As it's the best tasting artificial sweetener available, I use it, but I go to great lengths to limit my intake. One way I limit my intake is by combining it with other sweeteners. Not only does combining decrease potential health risks, it improves the taste exponentially.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I sent a cpoy of what you wrote and this is what Whey Low had to say:

Thank you for contacting us. I did not receive the links to the studies
you referenced below but I would be happy to comment about the pure
crystalline fructose that we use in the Whey Low products. It is usually
the high fructose corn syrup that everyone considers bad, not the pure
crystalline fructose that we use in Whey Low. If the concern is with the
pure crystalline fructose, please check out the abstracts of two recent
review articles in two prestigious nutrition journals about the effect
of fructose on insulin resistance in diabetics:

1)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&db=pubmed&dop
t=Abstract&list_uids=14522751&query_hl=1&itool=pub med_DocSum

Regular consumption of Whey Low (< 80 grams/day) will certainly not
exceed the 15% threshold of energy consumption as fructose, which is
mentioned in this article. See
http://www.wheylow.com/index.cfm?fus...main=1&sID=0##
11.

2)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&db=pubmed&dop
t=Abstract&list_uids=11584106&query_hl=4&itool=pub med_docsum

I think you will find that the above authors conclude there is no such
insulin resistance developed in human test subjects, especially at the
low fructose consumptions coming from Whey Low.

Best Regards,
-Adam


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

None of the links work.

Listen to what they're saying. Basically they agree that whey low does indeed raise triglycerides, but they contend that as long as people don't use too much of it, they'll be okay.

Yeah, and if you believe that... I've got a bridge to sell you.

High fructose corn syrup is extremely unhealthy, but pure crystalline fructose is just as bad.

Btw, I don't care that much about fructose's impact on diabetics, I'm interested in increased insulin resistance in the obese. It's the obese that are at a high risk for insulin resistance/diabetes. Those are the people who should be avoiding fructose. Fructose = metabolic derailment.

You don't solve your sugar related health problems (obesity/heart disease/cholesterol) by switching from one sugar to another. There is no free lunch- anyone that tells you differently is trying to sell you something. If you want to lose weight, feel good, live longer, stop eating sugar. _Any kind_ of sugar.

You heard it here first. Fructose, in 3 years, will be the next trans fats. Right now, you're eating the sweetening equivalent of margarine. Thanks to dated information and a general ignorance of fructose, quite a few people think it's a healthy option, but the anti-fructose studies keep rolling in. The public is just a few steps behind the scientific establishment.


----------



## teresap726 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love,[emoji]9829[/emoji] love, [emoji]9829[/emoji] love [emoji]9829[/emoji] Whey Low! It was recommended by our doctor when my husband was diagnosed with diabetes.

Drawback: we do have to order the Whey Low online as it is not available locally so there have been times we had to resort to buying Splenda or other sugar substitutes. None compare to Whey Low.

The cost of Whey Low is not as expensive as Splenda - Whey Low's 2lb. bag is $11.99. The last time I bought Splenda at Wal-Mart it was a few cents over $7 and not even a pound (a little over 9 ounces). SO . . . when you calculate the cost, Splenda is higher.

I never pay shipping and handling because I have several friends that order with me. I just wish we could buy it locally so I wouldn't run out!

Baking with whey low is great! The consistency of whey low is so close to sugar. Not as powdery as Splenda.

We are Whey Low fans! Whey Low voted #1 in 2010 by Southern Living!


----------

